# Post D education.



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Has anybody returned to further their education after a divorce?

What was your living situation at the time?

Were you able to succeed?

I feel like I completely wasted the last three years of my life. I completely rearranged my life to accommodate something that no longer exist. Though the marriage failed I was able to achieve everything else I set out to do. I felt like I was making progress towards the life I wanted, and surprised even myself how successful I was at reaching my (timely) goals.

Now this all has me thinking, with the newfound freedom and opportunity to further my own education, if I keep the momentum rolling, I could finish my degree in the same amount of time.

Not only would I be bettering my opportunities for the future, I would also be bettering my self confidence and social standing.

My big question is, what might I be getting into at the age of 33, pursuing a BS in the Study of American Sciences
History, Cultural studies, social science, politics, civics, journalism and media.
What opportunities will this unlock for me in the future?


----------



## Bananapeel (May 4, 2015)

Education is great, but before you pursue it check to see what jobs in the field are available and what they pay. Lots of people go to college and get degrees that don't significantly raise their income, essentially making college a poor financial investment. I'm not saying to skip college, just make sure you are picking a field that makes the investment in time/educational expenses worth it. I personally question the value of the fields you are looking into. Go to the college and setup a meeting with an advisor to talk about job opportunities. If they can't sell the value of those majors, chose something else.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

gouge_away said:


> Has anybody returned to further their education after a divorce?
> 
> What was your living situation at the time?
> 
> ...


Are you wanting to go to school to train for a job or for some critical thinking and soul searching? There is a difference...DUDE


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Are you wanting to go to school to train for a job or for some critical thinking and soul searching? There is a difference...DUDE


Both, I work in a field that will soon be a lost art. I do not expect to retire, and would be lucky to get another 10-15 years in the print/publishing industry.


Bananapeel said:


> Education is great, but before you pursue it check to see what jobs in the field are available and what they pay. Lots of people go to college and get degrees that don't significantly raise their income, essentially making college a poor financial investment. I'm not saying to skip college, just make sure you are picking a field that makes the investment in time/educational expenses worth it. I personally question the value of the fields you are looking into. Go to the college and setup a meeting with an advisor to talk about job opportunities. If they can't sell the value of those majors, chose something else.


Yes, I have researched the field, since highschool I always wanted to study American History, and dabble in Journalism. It is the one interest that has stayed constant throughout my life. Civics and Cultural Sciences happens to be a very demanding field in my area. I believe that is why this particular degree has become so accessible and affordable through the UWis system.


----------



## Dude007 (Jun 22, 2015)

Dabble in journalism...DUDE


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Dude007 said:


> Dabble in journalism...DUDE


I don't want to make a career out of journalism. My creativity is limited to things I am passionate about, these things are few and far between, but when the opportunity arrives, I can really enjoy it, and feel accomplished for quite awhile afterwards.

The civics focus is analytical and system building (not so creative), that's my strength.

American History is my porn.

Cultural and Demographic studies are debatable. Were well aware of that by now. CoughTrump.


----------



## honeysuckle04 (Jan 25, 2011)

Furthering education pre and post divorce. Not post yet.
Love going to college!!
Going into accounting, from cosmetology lol. Pretty funny when said that way. 

Keep going!


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

I work and teach at a large university. Technical and trades are in high demand and growing. IT, programming, electrical, construction. Some professions like nursing, accounting, allied health--also in high demand or steady source of employment.

Don't waste money on a history or arts degree from a university. There are plenty of free courses online through sites like Coursera.com.

Good luck.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

I already have a technical degree in computer programming, I understand the demand, but without experience my local options are limited to data entry. The last company I worked for, I was ashamed to be a part of. At that time data acquisition was seen as very sleezy.

This company then, would make fb and Google today look like privacy advocates.

I often apologized to people when they asked what I did for a living.

HIPA was put into effect in 96'. They were still in the process of scrubbing information from their database in 2002.


----------



## Ynot (Aug 26, 2014)

OP, follow your dreams and don't let naysayers stop you. If your passion is history - go for it! So much of what passes for American History is nothing more than nationalistic propaganda. The real history of the US is so much more interesting and will definitely allow you to make more sense out of the seemingly senseless mess we find ourselves in now.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Currently working on my masters and I started not long after returning to my home country and starting D. I was lucky in that I found a job straight away, so I'm doing a class a semester while working 60+ hour weeks. It's pretty draining but not impossible, and I'm 34, started the program when I was 31.

Anything is possible if you choose to invest the time!


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

The other option I discussed with the edu councilor was Human Services Leadership, she recommended it after our discussion, that happened to be her major.

The whole program can be completed online, if I so choose to go that route. I do better in the class atmosphere, my first 2 semesters of college were 4.0 semesters, then my son was born. I was too distracted, I hate to call him a distraction, but I didn't care about school anymore, had something much better to spend my time with.

Now that he is 10 years old, idk, I think he will understand what I am trying to accomplish, and he might learn a thing or two with me.

Its been a rough year. The Human Services program might help me more than anything, if you know of my background.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

My employer is offering $5250 per calendar year toward tuition reimbursement.

The way my human resource manager explained it, once I complete the program, I contract 12 months with the company, after that, I can take my degree and cumulative experience with me if I choose to leave the company.

I would leave with a Bs. and 16 years work experience. It would cost me $17k + books. We publish the books, and I already get a sizable discount.


----------



## sapientia (Nov 24, 2012)

gouge_away said:


> I already have a technical degree in computer programming, I understand the demand, but without experience my local options are limited to data entry.


Do you have meetup.com where you are? There are plenty of programmer groups where you can get experience. Many startups are looking for some part time help, which will get you experience. My teenager has a summer internship programming for a startup and he's being paid in options. If he can do it, you can.

Anyway, good luck with your studies, whatever you decide.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

Thank you,I will check out meetup


----------



## wilson (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm not sure it makes *financial* sense for you to get a degree at 33, especially in the subjects you are interested in. I'm assuming you have at least 3 years left, assuming the credits from your first time will transfer. But trying to fit in the BS along with work and being a parent will be quite stressful. Where will you find the time? I would guess it will take more than 3 years to complete. You will spend $17k over many stressful years and then have a degree which won't have very many well-paying jobs. 

You mention that HSL major, but I've never heard of that, and I wonder how many employers would recognize it. No offense, but it sounds like some sort of new-age "degree" you would get at a weekend seminar. I'm just being straight because I don't want you to spend all that time and effort to get a degree that employers look at and go "Huh?".

If you want to study those subjects because you enjoy them, take classes at a community college at your leisure. But at this point in your life, you probably need to look at the degree from a more practical standpoint of cost-benefit analysis rather than what you're interested in.


----------



## gouge_away (Apr 7, 2015)

My plan is 5 years,
I'm not concerned with how benefiting this will be financially, its human *services*.


----------

